# The very new mousqe in Sharjah .. (alnoor)



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

alnoor mousqe was opened 2 weeks ago in Sharjah .... it is located on khalid lagoon ... this mousqe is the most beautifull mousqe in sharjah city.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

its good that UAE has so many big mosques, but what is the point of them, when you go to the mosques, you find that most of them are empty during prayers, knowdays most muslims dont even pray anymore, they might only come for the friday prayers, then we ask allah why are we suffering. its a shame, we should fear allah


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Beautiful! You should take more pics of it Sultan, especially in the morning.



> you find that most of them are empty during prayers, knowdays most muslims dont even pray anymore


Thats not true, at least here in Egypt its not, more and more people are starting to pray regularly at the mosques than in previous years and its happening at a fast rate too.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

looks nice
some more pics would be appreciated


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i took this the other week when it was raining, is it the same mosque, i dont think it is, im pretty sure that it was near the lagoon, but im not sure, i was driving at the time, fairly lost and trying not to crash, whilst not being able to see much because of the rain!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

thats definitely not the one The Sultan posted but it is very nice too. Why dont you guys take more photos of Sharjah's mosques and cultural places, there's a lot of amazing Islamic architecture there.


----------

